# Broken Bolt



## NikLutik (Feb 12, 2020)

Help! I was changing the alternator on my 2013 Chevy Cruze lt 1.4 L turbo, and as I was torquing one of the engine mount bolts, the ones that go into the block, and it snapped. What do I do now? And is it fine if I leave it as is? Will the broken thread fall into the engine block cavity (when disassembling I notice that the three bolts have oil on the threads)?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello to you too! How are you?
Add a few detailed pictures to see how bad it looks.


----------



## NikLutik (Feb 12, 2020)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Hello to you too! How are you?
> Add a few detailed pictures to see how bad it looks.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Where is the rest of the bolt?


----------



## NikLutik (Feb 12, 2020)

Inside the engine block


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

NikLutik said:


> Inside the engine block


Is there any of it sticking out? Can you post a pic?

Generally speaking, if it's down in the hole, you will need to drill into the screw remnant, WITH A LEFT HANDED DRILL BIT, without damaging the sides of the hole around it, then insert an extractor to back it out.

To access it, you may need a right-angle drill, but even then, space around it may be too tight to access the broken bolt without tilting or elevating the motor some.

OTOH, if there is some part of the bolt sticking out of the hole, then a small pair of long nosed vise grips might be all you need.

Also, double check to be sure that there's no access to the back side of the opening, just in case.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## NikLutik (Feb 12, 2020)

Will it be all right if I just leave it as it is? Will the rest of the bolt fall into the crankcase/engine block from vibrations?


----------

